# et plus si affinités



## Elmoro

Buongiorno a tutti.
Come tradurreste in italiano "et plus si affinités"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Elmoro

Grazie, hai ragione. Sono, diciamo così, un appassionato della lingua. Tra le varie cose, ricevo giornalmente le "pillole" di expressio.fr tra le quale ci sono ogni tanto parole o modi di dire che fatico a comprendere. L'espressione di oggi è *"une
partie fine/ carrée/partouse". Inizia così:* _Je précise tout d'abord qu'il y a longtemps, aucune de ces formes, même la dernière, n'avait de caractère sexuel. Et qu'au XVIIe siècle et plus tard, une partie était simplement une reunion de plusieurs personnes dans le but de passer ensemble un moment agréable et de s'amuser ; on parlait ainsi des « parties de chasse » ou « parties de campagne ». Le classique « et plus si affinités » s'étant apparemment vérifié, il n'en reste plus, dans nos locutions, qu'une réunion aux buts bien cernés. *Vorrei un aiuto, appunto, per quel *« et plus si affinités »_


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Elmoro i benvenuto 

Vado a intentare spiegarlo in francese:
C''est une formule typique des petites annonces pour les rencontres :
_Ex : "Je voudrais rencontrer une femme avec laquelle faire du sport, aller au théâtre, faire de longues balades... et plus si affinités."_
= si on s'entend bien (= *si (on a des) affinités*), on peut faire d'autres choses comme faire l'amour (= *et plus*) / la relation d'amitié peut se transformer en relation amoureuse/sexuelle.

Maintenant, quand l'on utilise "et plus si affinités", cela sous-entend que l'on a envie de coucher avec la personne.
_Ex : "Ça te dirait de boire un verre... et plus si affinités" (clin d'œil de mec pervers )_

J'espère que c'est plus clair


----------



## Elmoro

DearPrudence said:


> Ciao Elmoro i benvenuto
> 
> Vado a intentare spiegarlo in francese:
> C''est une formule typique des petites annonces pour les rencontres :
> _Ex : "Je voudrais rencontrer une femme avec laquelle faire du sport, aller au théâtre, faire de longues balades... et plus si affinités."_
> = si on s'entend bien (= *si (on a des) affinités*), on peut faire d'autres choses comme faire l'amour (= *et plus*) / la relation d'amitié peut se transformer en relation amoureuse/sexuelle.
> 
> Maintenant, quand l'on utilise "et plus si affinités", cela sous-entend que l'on a envie de coucher avec la personne.
> _Ex : "Ça te dirait de boire un verre... et plus si affinités" (clin d'œil de mec pervers )_
> 
> J'espère que c'est plus clair



Merci bien mon pot. Maintenant c'èst clair. On peut dire que il y avait une virgule en moins: "et plus, si affinités" c'èst bien plus compréhensible pour moi.
Merci aussi pour la bienvenue


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, avec la virgule, c'est plus clair.
Existe-t-il un équivalent en italien ?

(sinon, c'est "pot*e*" mais on n'en est pas encore là  )


----------



## Elmoro

Je crois pas. Il y a un proverbe, "da cosa nasce cosa...", mais c'est pas exactement la meme chose. Pote, pas pot, évidemment...


----------

